# I haven't been this disappointed since the last episode of Lost



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

YES-When one buys higher end, we expect higher quality. Thanks for the review and the heads up.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I must say you had me with the title. sorry to hear that about this unit. I was looking into it when I was in the market, but the high price tag kept me at a distance as in that range a festool offers better performance and lower noise (from my experience). I ended up with the Porter Cable 7810 which has worked great ever since. Dewalt (same company these days) now markets a similar shop vac with similar controls to the Bosch.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I can tell anyone who cares to listen that ALL shop vacuums use universal motors; that includes Bosch, Dewalt, Ridgid, Shop Vac, or just about any other brand I can think of. The average running life of any universal motor, no matter what you paid for the brand name, is no more than 400 hours on a set of brushes. Now, you combine a motor with arcing brushes with a delicate electronic circuit and I don't see why there are not more complaints of fried control panels than there are.

My recommendation is go for the highest airflow and static pressure you can find, along with the lowest noise level and lowest cost. Then just toss it and get another when it's done.

If you like the hose and connectors on your Bosch why don't you keep them and make an adapter to use them on your next shop vac. I have done that and it works very well.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I'd recommend you pass on the DeWalt and get the 16 gal Ridgid I reviewed. We have 2 and they just keep going (5 years on the oldest one). This is the one my wife stole from me!


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

5 years ago I purchased a craftsman. It's worked well. Last year my previous craftsman's bearings finally went. The vac was a 16 gallon one and was purchased in 1972. It had thousands of hours on it and never had any repairs other than duct tape on the hose.

Recommendation. A lot of the new vacs tend to be short and stout. My old one was taller. Taller is better. It keeps the filter out of the dust you collect. Once it gets in the dust it starts clogging faster. I used to be able to nearly fill my vac before emptying, now at about 1/2 full the filter is half in the sawdust and the suction cuts down till it's emptied.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Ridgid is the way to go


----------



## knottysticks (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the Bosch, they are slowly losing their good name. With my inner ear problem, noise was my 1st consern so I looked at Festol, Fein, and the higher end Makita, Dewalt and the like. I ended up getting a good deal on the Fien. And I must say it has preformed quietly and trouble free for years now. Craftsman, Bushog, Ridgid, Shop Vac and the others, will scream along forever if you can stand the ringing in your ears after you turn them off.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

I COMPLETELY agree with your review, the last episode of Lost was extremely disappointing… I have a million questions still… Grrrrr


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for your comments so far, I am particularly impressed by the Craftsman purchased in 1972 that only died last year - wouldn't you think in this day and age, manufacturers would be able to make a workshop vac that lasted more than two years. Unless of course, it's built in obsolescence.
As I live in Ireland, I am limited really to Dewalt, Makita, Hitachi, Bosch or Festool. I can't afford a Fessie, the Hitachi is too big (ugly too), the Bosch is evidently the wussie of the bunch and I read somewhere that the bean counters at Makita have ruined their vacs by only making single ply dust bags available that rip and just make a mess. That leaves the dewalt d27900 with separate aircooling of the motor for prolonged workshop use. If I buy this machine I can get dust bags locally as well instead of having to order them from England and paying for a courier.
Anyone had any issues with the d27900?


----------



## Ollie (Jun 8, 2009)

I had one of these for a few years. The main problem was the poorley designed hose attachment which broke very quickly. 
However once I bodged this with tape and a screw the machine was great, and i loved the function to clean the filters by shaking them. If you did this a few minutes before emptying, it really worked well. 
Never had any other problems with it.


----------



## sourdough (Oct 4, 2011)

After years of buying inferior tools I have finally come to the point that Festool products are taking of my dollars. You simply cannot beat them and that goes equally for the vacuums they produce. I have just added the Festool CT 36 E to my collection. And I know that the price is steep but, like the man says, "you gets what you pay for".


----------



## grumpy749 (Nov 22, 2011)

Use a small cyclone dust buddy with your shop vac. They are amazing.


----------



## riverguy (Sep 30, 2012)

I have a Jet dust collector system in my shop but use a portable shop vac to connect to some tools not used every day. My shop vac cost me about $60 ten years ago at Ace Hardware. It has sopped up a flooded basement, sucked up bales of shavings out of every nook and cranny in my shop where nothing else will reach, and it has run for hours on end on jobsites, plugged into portable table saws, router tables and what not. I'm just not convinced that you need to spend a ton of money on a shop vac to get one that works well.

I don't buy "discount store" tools, ever, but I'll gladly buy another Ace shop vac if this one ever dies!

Oh yeah, I have another shop vac, one that came from Sears around 1960, permanently mounted to the rolling base of one of my contractor's saws. It has thousands of hours on it and still works great. The canister is made of heavy cardboard!


----------

